# Lewis Bear Drug Co.



## logueb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey Cap, Ever heard of the Lewis Bear Drug Co. Pensacola Fla.  Found this bottle during the last dig.  It's Bimal.  At first i thought that it was one of those flavorings.  Probably common in your area, but first for me.


----------



## logueb (Sep 6, 2007)

Embossing on front panel.


----------



## logueb (Sep 6, 2007)

Both side panels are embossed Bear Brand.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 6, 2007)

You mean this little ole bottle. I wouldn't call it common by any means. It is the most common of the Lewis Bear meds. Worth about 30 to 50 bucks and a great find. They are still in business and the general manager is a bud of mine.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is a group shot of some of my Lewis Bear bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is the most sought after Lewis Bear. The Lewis Bear poison. These things can go for over $700.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is the bottom of the barrel for the Lewis Bear bottles. The  Don Carlos Wine bottle. Worth a buck on a good day to someone who knows absolutely nothing about bottles. I think I have dug about a million of these. The cap it worth more than the bottle.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## logueb (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info Cap.  You mean I actually dug one that's not as common as a Fletcher's.  I must be looking in better places. I'll be on the lookout for one's marked with poison for sure.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 6, 2007)

Great local medicine Bruce.My father was stationed in Pensacola until we moved when I was 5 or so.I miss going back to visit in the summer and fishing for King Mackerel and Bonita in the Gulf.Would love to make it back down that way again for a digging-fishing vacation.I would love to also visit Fort Picken's again.I vaguely remember it and feel like I would appreciate it more now.Take care and thanks for posting.Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 6, 2007)

Cap,those are more desirable when you don't bust the bottoms off![] Just kidding,that is a shame.I bet Jim would give up a couple of toes for that one.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey Doug, I have been offered $350 for it. I will let it go when I dig a whole one.

 Come on down and I will give you the royal tour. Right now you have to get to Fort pickens by bicycle or boat. Road washed away. The kings and bonito are a bit harder to catch than they used to be. The net fishermen ruined fishing but it is starting to recover. Pensacola Bay is about 10ft deeper than it was. Ivan sucked all the mud out of the bay. One of my favorite fishing spots went from about 21ft to 33ft.

 Haven't been able to do much diggin in Pensacola because of Katrina. Somehow it was all my fault. Go figure, a Scotish Jew caused New Orleans to flood all by himself.[]


----------



## diggincajun (Sep 7, 2007)

Great bottles by Lewis Bear, he made some nice poisons also. Hey I'm ready for some digging in that area. Need to find me a Pepsi Hutch, perhaps we could hook up this fall.
 Kim James
 diggincajun


----------

